# Monterey Jack smoke flavor



## jonny smoker (Nov 21, 2020)

Getting ready to do some Monterey Jack cold smoke and just wanted to find out what flavors everyone has used and thoughts on the results.
I'm using Amazen pellets, thanks!


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 21, 2020)

I've got 4.5 pounds of cheese smoking right now, it went on at 0630 when the temp was still 18°.  Today I'm using pepperjack and extra sharp cheddar.  I also like colbyjack.  I use an A-Maze-N sawdust tray lit on both ends and usually have smoke times of 6 hours, but I sample one block along the way to dial in the flavor.  One tip is to make all your blocks close to the same size, and if you have some cheese wedges, cut the thin portion and just remove them earlier.

Be careful of the pellets, they produce a LOT of smoke and cheese needs just a light smoke.  So get as much draft as you possible can. I'd sample after an hour just to make sure your smoke is light enough.  Here is my basic set-up, if you look just above  the blocks at 11:00, you can see how light the smoke is.  It's about like 2 cigarettes burning in an ashtray.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 21, 2020)

I normally use Apple or Hickory dust when smoking cheese. Try a small slice at the 2hr mark to see how strong the flavor is. If you like that taste. Take it off the smoker. If it needs more repeat every hour. Also after it sits overnight in your re-fridge try it again - just to be sure. I don't like waiting the two week mellowing period, and don't feel it's necessary. Good luck and enjoy.

Chris


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 21, 2020)

I just did a 4-hour taste test, and both flavors need a little more smoke time. My outside temp has risen to 33° and I have my little smoker in the shade.  I agree with *

 gmc2003
*my cheese is edible the same day and I too I wait a day and check the smokiness, and sometimes I'll put in back in the smoker for a couple of hours.   Gentle smoke helps shorten mellowing times too.  I usually gift my cheeses on day 3 or 4.  Now, I'm not saying mellowing is not important, but for me.... the difference between a week of mellowing and a month of mellowing is very slight.   People that use more smoke for just a couple of hours will have a noticeable color change and will need 2 or 3 weeks of mellowing


----------



## jonny smoker (Nov 21, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I've got 4.5 pounds of cheese smoking right now, it went on at 0630 when the temp was still 18°.  Today I'm using pepperjack and extra sharp cheddar.  I also like colbyjack.  I use an A-Maze-N sawdust tray lit on both ends and usually have smoke times of 6 hours, but I sample one block along the way to dial in the flavor.  One tip is to make all your blocks close to the same size, and if you have some cheese wedges, cut the thin portion and just remove them earlier.
> 
> Be careful of the pellets, they produce a LOT of smoke and cheese needs just a light smoke.  So get as much draft as you possible can. I'd sample after an hour just to make sure your smoke is light enough.  Here is my basic set-up, if you look just above  the blocks at 11:00, you can see how light the smoke is.  It's about like 2 cigarettes burning in an ashtray.
> View attachment 471820


Now what flavors of dust do you like? 
I have a 30" MB gasser that flows well with vents full open and have been going 4hrs. with the 2 week wait, we really like the heavy smoke flavor but will have to try a lighter smoke to see. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## jonny smoker (Nov 21, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I normally use Apple or Hickory dust when smoking cheese. Try a small slice at the 2hr mark to see how strong the flavor is. If you like that taste. Take it off the smoker. If it needs more repeat every hour. Also after it sits overnight in your re-fridge try it again - just to be sure. I don't like waiting the two week mellowing period, and don't feel it's necessary. Good luck and enjoy.
> 
> Chris


Yes the 2 week time is hard to wait especially when your out!


----------



## jonny smoker (Nov 21, 2020)

Also going to do more butter along with eggs for deviled eggs......making me hungry!!


----------



## Gecko10 (Nov 21, 2020)

Hickory and apple. I prefer the hickory.


----------



## OldSmoke (Nov 21, 2020)

I recently did sharp cheddar, cheddar jack, and pepper jack with an A-Maze-N tray and apple pellets. I let it smoke for three hours and the results were great. They are over a month aged, and the taste does seem to improve over time. Even people that are not fans of smoked food like the cheese. I’m planning another smoke for tomorrow with some Gouda this time.


----------



## Murray (Nov 21, 2020)

Apple and Hickory pellet dust is my go to. We like a heavy smoke about 4-5 hours.  Lots of sampling is the key.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 21, 2020)

jonny smoker said:


> Now what flavors of dust do you like?
> I have a 30" MB gasser that flows well with vents full open and have been going 4hrs. with the 2 week wait, we really like the heavy smoke flavor but will have to try a lighter smoke to see. Thanks for the tips!


I use hickory and the Pitmaster Blend.  Here is a video I made that shows exactly what my smoke looks like.


----------



## jonny smoker (Nov 22, 2020)

Looks like Apple, Hickory and Pitmaster which I have all 3.
I'll start with Pitmaster and try the others.
Thanks to all for your input!


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 22, 2020)

jonny smoker said:


> Looks like Apple, Hickory and Pitmaster which I have all 3.
> I'll start with Pitmaster and try the others.
> Thanks to all for your input!


 If you can get your smoke amount pretty light, try smoking some butter, but watch it like a hawk it's way more delicate than cheese.   It's really good for scrambling eggs,  popcorn, corn on the cob etc.   I save the wax wrappers and re-wrap after smoking.


----------



## jonny smoker (Nov 22, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> If you can get your smoke amount pretty light, try smoking some butter, but watch it like a hawk it's way more delicate than cheese.   It's really good for scrambling eggs,  popcorn, corn on the cob etc.   I save the wax wrappers and re-wrap after smoking.


Yes! already have done butter. Trying to spread the word to all my friends! Next best thing since sliced bread!


----------

